# Beautiful Ruined Moment



## staceycanada

I just wanted to forward I letter I just found online. Maybe we can get it to the right person. A wonderful example of Disney Magic.
If you know who to pass this on to please do. 

http://writeshesays.wordpress.com/2013/06/13/the-most-beautiful-ruined-moment/


----------



## kylmac

Great Disney Magic!  That guy was a true Jedi!  We have never been able to get our autistic son on stage-maybe one day.
Elizabeth


----------



## irishsymphony

Totally teared up in work reading that.


Amazing of that CM. so small for them, such a big gift for ye!


----------



## My2Qtz0205

That is awesome!


----------



## set1208

Oh! Tears here too!


----------



## snausman

What a beautiful moment...thank you for sharing.

Laura


----------



## Lilac Iris

That was an amazing story, thank you for sharing


----------



## Pinkgirl

Tissues


----------



## taterheads

I have a 9 year old with autism so that made me tear up too!  We are going in February and he can't wait to fight Darth Vader either.  So glad that The Jedi Master made the moment magical for your son!  Props to him for being so "magical"!


----------



## jess1662

Sobbing! What a beautiful story!


----------



## keiraliz

Oh, I cried! That was such a beautiful story. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lkbuster

If only DISboards had a like button!


----------



## jillgunter

My DD has done the Jedi program, I can imagine her being very upset like that. She is not autistic, on spectrum but has a lot of the behaviors. She has other delays/behavior issues. And like a autistic child is very fixated on things happening like they are suppose to. So happy for that little boy, the Jedi master made things right for him. I have a special little boy that is autistic close to my heart, and I can see all of that. I hope someone at Disney got that letter!


----------



## jprusso

Reading that letter brighten my day. There is still hope for the human race.


----------



## danny744

This is why Walt Disney World is the most magical place on earth.


----------



## Auntie L.

Beautiful story!  I hope Josiah finds his Jedi Master.


----------



## robinb

Aw!  *sniff sniff*


----------



## WorldWacky

And the floodgates are open.


----------



## Zooshoveller

I saw this on Pinterest not too long ago, and a CM that was there (assistant Jedi?) commented that she would pass it along to that Jedi master.

Edited to add - scroll back to the first page of comments. You read the story and the tears start flowing. You read the comments and the tears just keep coming. I love Disney.


----------



## snowwite

My step so is also autistic and reading the letter made me teary. We have never been able to take him since he freaks out over PA system announcements and would never make it through the airport (or the journey from Scotland). It is nice to read about such a nice story. My DD is a CM in a different role now but she worked at studios for a couple of years. I forwarded the story to her. I wonder if she may recognize the Jedi.
It's nice to see this thank you thread. Most people seem to only want to complain.


----------



## kk1disney

thanks for sharing


----------



## KeepOnBelieving

I bet that was a beautiful moment. I hope many blessings will come upon that cast member!!!!


----------



## It'sOffToDisneyWeGo

Tearing up. What a beautiful story!


----------



## kretsinger

It's show time.


----------



## kk1disney

thanks for sharing


----------



## sjem20

..


----------

